# How do the Lakers use 8.9 Mil TE?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Situation:

Orlando wants to move Hedo Turkolgu with Dwight Howard in order to get his contract off Orlando's books.

Looking at the Orlando Magic's salaries, Dwight Howard is under contract for $17,885,400 next year; Hedo Turkoglu, $10,600,000.

Combined, the two players earn $28,488,400. The Lakers need to swap salaries within this range in order to complete a deal.

Question:

How do the Lakers use 8.9 Mil TE?

Suggestion:

1. Move 8.9 Mil to the third team for a big man.

2. Deal Bynum/World Peace/that big man/2 first rounders to Magic


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Luis Scola to Lakers for TE

2. 
Gasol to Rockets
KMart/Scola/2 first rounders/World Peace to Magic
Howard/Hedo to Lakers


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Use it to sign-and-trade for Kirilenko.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm gonna take the TE and stuff it up Jim Buss' a**.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

**** toyota


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

The question is are they going to use the Vujacic exception? At this point, it looks like they will not. And it looks like management is dazed and confused by the CP3 veto last week. Lakers need a mulligan, break out the DeLorean...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm going to use it on a 2012 Toyota.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

There is always a team that wants to dump salary, we will get someone like that and get there good player with this. I will look for team in east that for sure not be competative, but have good players. 76rs, bucks, Hawks,


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm using it to buy a ****ing samurai sword and I'm finding Stern and gutting his fatass like a fish.....


----------

